# Load bearing wall (its not really a wall)



## icemaker (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey fellas- great forum- I'm glad I came across this in my googling...  I'm a pretty active DIYer- I'm no expert by any means but do have some construction experience (working summers building houses in high school)- so I'm pretty handy with a hammer   

Anyways- I've run into a snag in my kitchen remodel project- I've basically gutted the entire kitchen and am remodeling it from scratch. But I've got this one 3 foot wall smack dab in the middle that I want to take out so I can install a island and I am 95% certain its load bearing. I've called up a struc. engineer to check it out and lay out my options (replace wall with a I-beam, etc), but would like to get y'alls input that I can throw at this guy when he comes to look. 

My house is 2 story with a concrete base, the kitchen measures about 22 ft long, and the area above the kitchen is a loft where I have my home office, no other wall above this 3 ft wall. The beam is 2 2x11 nailed together, but its split right above the 3 foot wall, see the pics below and let me know what y'all think.   

My name is John, btw- I hail from sunny Arizona (Tempe).

-Cheers


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah.

The best you're going to be able to do is set a post at the splice in place of the wall.
That wall IS load bearing and no beam I know of can span that distance without creating some serious headroom issues. Looks like you're already down to the top of the door frames
Listen to the engineer and don't skimp on anything he recommends.

And welcome
Great first post!


----------



## icemaker (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks mate... thats pretty much in line with what I've been thinking- I'm going to ask the guy if its possible to attach a 23 foot 2x11 beam to the existing beam (on the side with the openings)- it would take some extra work- but if its feasible with bldg codes and whatnot, then I'd do it.....

but I'm not sure if they make 23ft 2x11 boards..  

I guess you can probably tell me if its a pipe dream 

-Cheers
John


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 28, 2008)

It would have to be an engineered laminated beam. Even at that, I don't see it happening.



But 

I'm no engineer


----------

